# Weight



## troshla1 (Jul 14, 2004)

Can you use a horse tape to get the correct weight of a donkey? Is there a formula (girth X height) or something sinular?


----------



## srpwildrose (Jul 15, 2004)

Sorry, no Idea....


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jul 15, 2004)

Thats what I use on my donkey boys.


----------

